# Rescuer - new here



## MozartsMom (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi I am Mary with Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue, we are on Petfinder TN49. We are headquartered in Chattanooga TN. Check out our website at www.scmradoption.com . We seem to get a lot of Maltese that have expensive medical issues and have currently got a little guy in who could not walk but through extensive testing, meds & physical therapy is regaining the use of his legs. Quite remarkable. 

Just finding my way around this website. All new to me!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.. I love to hear about rescues.. My heart goes out to you... I think you are apart of a wonderful thing.









WELCOME to SM


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Welcome to our group of friends. I look forward to hearing and possibly helping with your Rescues. Is the little guy you speak of ready to be adopted or is he still in recouperation mode. 

I pray that he gets better every day....and bless you for helping with these wonderful fluffbut angels.

Susan


----------



## chocolatecoffee (Sep 1, 2005)

Welcome!

It's amazing how resilient dogs are, isn't it?

Your rescue seems absolutely amazing, you are wonderful for helping so many animals!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

[attachment=2292:attachment]


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

from me and the kids


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese! There's a lot of neat people here, and several are doing rescue.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome Mary,Im glad you have found us here.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome!







I'm glad you joined us!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Welcome to SM!! I'm so glad to know that your little one has made such great progress! I would love to get into rescue after my life settles down a bit. You do wonderful work


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Welcome Mozart's Mom! I'm sure you don't remember me, but I "spoke" to you a few years ago after your posted a few times on the canine diabetes website. Your little Mozart is diabetic like my Lady, isn't he? And you were his foster first, but fell in love with him and adopted him yourself if I remember correctly.

How is the little guy doing?

My Lady is also a rescue. They are really special, aren't they? I always encourge people to think about adopting a rescue instead of getting a puppy or kitten. There are some amazing animals out there just waiting for their forever home.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=2300:attachment]

Welcome Mary, it's nice to meet you. I am so pleased you found us here and look forward to seeing more of your posts about your work with rescues, you are a true angel for doing the work you do for our little friends, thank you and God bless


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome to spoiled maltese. My sweetpea was a rescue. Someday I would love to be a foster mom.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*I'm so glad you decided to join SM... You'll love it here!! *


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Hello Mary. I actually think I spoke to you by email recently concerning my foster, Kirby. 
Welcome to SM.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Welcome!









I don't know how I missed your post before this...sorry....
I have found several malts in your rescue through Petfinder while doing searches here and there.
I have almost called several times...but I don't think we would be accepted for foster or rescue since we have kids and no fenced in back yard....so I haven't ever carried through. There have been several that have tempted me real close though.







I would hate to get my hopes up, only to be turned down for reasons that I already knew.








So anyway...kudos and big hugs to you and your organization!!!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Welcome to SM!! You will enjoy it here...
Marie & Pacino


----------

